# Another london broil last night...



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2005)

They were on sale, I bought 2, one's in the freezer.  This time, someone mentioned Dales sauce as a marinade, so I got it, and let it go overnight.
I must say, that stuff is basically soy sauce.  It didn't ruin it, but it was not the flavor I wanted.  I had Dale's years ago, and I guess there's a reason I haven't bought it since.

  Anyway, fired up the kettle with a chunk of oak, and seared both sides for a couple of minutes, then moved to indirect till temps hit 140.

  Foiled and let it rest for about an hour, then ran it through the slicer.

Had heated a pan of beef consomme to keep the slices moist and juicy till serving time, and that worked well.

  No more Dales sauce.  I can make a better marinade myself.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 6, 2005)

Cappy, please tell me you had some horseradish with the LB?  I love London Broil and horsey! :-D


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2005)

yes indeedy!  Something about that horsey with beef!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2005)

I love Allegro, but haven't done a broil with it.  I studied about it at the grocery store, but since the request was for Dale's that's what I went with.  Allegro has a much better flavor...as I stated before, the Dale's just tastes like soy sauce to me.


----------



## K Kruger (Apr 6, 2005)

What cut was it, could you tell? Round steak, top round roast, flank?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2005)

Sorry, all I can tell you is it was labled london broil.  i've got one in the freezer is ya want me to go study it...


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 6, 2005)

What is this London Broil?? I'm not sure I have ever seen one in the store .... sounds like it is a slice of a round roast ... is this correct? I will have to try a couple. Thnx


----------



## K Kruger (Apr 6, 2005)

Shawn--London broil is actually a method of cooking rather than a cut. Typically flank is used, sometimes top round, sometimes bottom. You marinate well, then broil or grill to medium rare, generally, then sliced against the grain and on the bias.

Several years ago (about the time flank became a kind of 'vogue' cut--it had been pretty cheap), meat departments started changing their labels. Prior 'London Broil' was either not mentioned or the label said 'Flank--for London Broil', many people being somewhat familiar with the term and process but not the cut. Anyway, when flanks prices went up (dramatically, as I recall), flank was often labeled 'Flank' but you now saw 'Round--for London Broil' or some such. Since, depending on where you are (both in the country and in what store) you often just see 'London Broil'. 

Now you'll even see recipes calling for 'London Broil' but not specifying a cut. That's okay I guess but I like knowing. Flank is obvious. Top and bottom round are easily distinguished from flank, but not necessarily each other. Flank, like tri-tip, is well-suited to a tasty marinade and a sear and grill to med-rare. Top round works okay though I think the flavor's not quite as beef-y; still good though. Bottom round--well, it depends.

Captain--I was just wondering because it came up in conversation on chefs'  board a while back. Several of us keep in informal touch via email and one of the things we mention is stuff like local retail prices, what's being passed off as what, and so forth. In my area LB is top round (if it's only labeled LB), flank is labeled flank (and relatively pricey).


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 6, 2005)

thanks very much Kevin and Raine ... since London Broil seems to be a method of prepping and cooking a particular cut of beef, would either of you please be so kind as to post a sample recipe geared towards a smoker cook? thnx


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 6, 2005)

wow, thanks Raine ... I love cilantro leaves .... to smoke London Broil would you smoke it for a couple of hours then grill over hot coals briefly to finish, or maybe just grill it and add some smoke wood to the grilling, or take another approach?


----------



## K Kruger (Apr 6, 2005)

One of the ones I do is posted now in Meat Recipes. Very similar to Raine's first. His (her?) second looks terrific. As you can see you can do a lot of different things. Never tried smoking one. I do them like steak, high heat to medium rare. You could try smoking then a sear finish but I'd still watch your internals and not go past 130.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 7, 2005)

These are pretty lean cuts, not sure if smoking would be of grea benefit....perhaps more smoke flavor.  Or maybe I'll try it.


----------



## K Kruger (Apr 7, 2005)

Yep, very lean. I put a bunch of smokewood on the lump but grill them like steaks, I've never tried a lower-slower approach; Raine might have some insight on that.


----------

